# can't change my clock?



## Faucker (Mar 25, 2008)

my two dash buttons stopped working, so I can't change the clock. The only thing that I can do is reset the trip. nothing else works anyone had this happen.:dunno:04 x3


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Not sure about your X3, but on my car, the time must be visible on both the radio display and the OBD panel. With the key in the "number 2" position (just before "START"), push the right-hand dash button to initiate the clock change....I think it`s hours first, then minutes. Turn key to "OFF" , then back on again.


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

OBD in clock mode
Press right button until the hour start blinking
change with left button


----------



## Faucker (Mar 25, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> Not sure about your X3, but on my car, the time must be visible on both the radio display and the OBD panel. With the key in the "number 2" position (just before "START"), push the right-hand dash button to initiate the clock change....I think it`s hours first, then minutes. Turn key to "OFF" , then back on again.


I'll try again and make sure the key is in pos. 2 but I can't even change it in to clock mode. Is there a reset for this?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Faucker said:


> I'll try again and make sure the key is in pos. 2 but I can't even change it in to clock mode. Is there a reset for this?


Is`nt there a button on the end of your turn signal stalk ? This button toggles thru the OBD functions....


----------



## Faucker (Mar 25, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> Is`nt there a button on the end of your turn signal stalk ? This button toggles thru the OBD functions....


Thanks. Now I fell like an idiot. I forgot all about changing that first. Yep it worked. I never think to change through that function except at time change which I've only done once before.
:thumbup:


----------

